# Best tree ID book?



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

What is the best Michigan tree identification book to get? Amazon has a lot of them listed and I don't know which one to get. I'm looking for a paperback.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

For years, Peterson Field Guides have been the most popular, but I've got the "Trees and Shrubs" guide and I don't think I'd recommend it to most people. It focuses mostly on the dichotomous key and uses a lot of scientific terms, which are explained and aren't too difficult to understand, but aren't that quick to wade through (and you'd likely come across some tree characteristics that you wouldn't necessarily be interested in). Also, it's got only colored drawings of leaves - actual pictures are lacking.

Instead, I'd take a look at the National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees - Eastern Edition. The Audubon guides usually have good color photos and usually different photos of some species that have multiple phases or different characteristics (I have the reptiles and amphibians guide, but haven't looked at the tree guides). The plastic cover holds up pretty well for field-use, too. These guides are pretty dense, but should fit in your pocket (that's really nice in field guides!)

My knocks on these guides are that it isn't always simple to find what you're looking for - you really just have to flip through until you find what you're looking for (that's where the dichotomous key comes in handy), but if you know about what you're looking at, it's much easier. Also it can be confusing to flip between the pictures and the species descriptions, as plate numbers and page numbers are given for both and you have to figure out which one you want. If you get one, the first thing you should do is throw away the dust cover - what an awful design!

I doubt you'll find a tree guide specific to MI that you'd be happy with. Just my input...


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Scott K said:


> What is the best Michigan tree identification book to get? Amazon has a lot of them listed and I don't know which one to get. I'm looking for a paperback.


I sell several different nature themed books from a company called Adventure Publications. Written by Stan Tekiela. They have a book called Trees of Michigan. I have never seen it, but if its anything like the rest of their Michigan series (Birds, Butterflies, Wildflowers, Reptiles, Fish...) it should be a decent book for the beginner to intermediate user. Its not the book for a college course, but for general identification of the most commons species, their books are good.

If you can't find it on Amazon and if you live anywhere near Chesterfield MI, I can order the book with my next book order from them. (12.95, 236 pages) PM me if you are interested.

I just saw you are in Wyoming MI, a bit far to come


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Scott K said:


> What is the best Michigan tree identification book to get? Amazon has a lot of them listed and I don't know which one to get. I'm looking for a paperback.


Michael Dirr.... has two out... its more for the landscape trade but the best to ID trees and shrub... two different ones ... there is a picture book, and one that is more text and drawings [leaves, stems and buds...] this is what I use when some one is asking to ID a tree or shrub... the top 2 in the link are the ones You might think about getting....

http://books.google.com/books?as_au...=author-navigational&resnum=4&ved=0CBUQsAMwAw


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

A Field Guide to Trees and Shrubs by George A. Petrides from the Petersen Field Guide Series published by Houghton Mifflin. It's the best and has been for many years.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a copy of Trees Of Michigan And The Upper Great Lakes. It's a very good book that I highly recommend. It was first published in 1948 and is currently in its sixth revision. The current edition is copyright 1995 by Norman F. Smith. It's paperback but in full color. Another nice feature is inside the back cover is an illustration that shows thirty-four different leaves and has a key telling you what each one is. It really helps guide you in the right direction to help you identify a particular tree. It's available through Amazon. Here's a link...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Trees-Michigan-Upper-Great-Lakes/dp/1882376080"]Amazon.com: Trees of Michigan and the Upper Great Lakes (9781882376087): Norman F. Smith: Books[/ame]

I think you'll really like this book. I've been using it for years and it's yet to fail me.

Take care

John


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Norman F. Smith's is the best book and Stan Tekiela's book is the best field guide. I'd get both.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

+1 for The Audobon Society Field Guide to North American Trees-Eastern Region. Been using this book for many years. Quite comprehensive, color photos, yet small enough to carry in a vest, fanny pack, day pack or whatever on hikes.


----------

